# [REQ] Semi transparent drop down notification for cm7 stock theme and cyanbread



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

Really don't understand why this inst already included but as everyone knows the drop down notification bar in GB is semi-transparent. Any someone could make this happen?


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

it would be nice


----------

